# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Δαχτυλίδωμα νεοσσών ιθαγενών

## mitsman

Ενα απο τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζουμε στην αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας ειναι το δαχτυλιδωμα των νεοσσων.
Διαφορα κολπα κυκλοφορουν για την αποφυγη ατυχηματων...

Σε ξενα σαιτ βλεπω συχνα το παρακατω "δαχτυλιδι" παιζει να ειναι τροπος αποκρυψης???







Αν και το μικρο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο...

οι τροποι που γνώριζω εγκυκλοπεδικα και μονο ειναι οι εξης:
1. βαζουμε χανζαπλαστ στο χρωμα του δερματος με το οποιο καλυβουμε το δαχτυλιδακ ωστε να μην ξεχωριζει
2. βαζουμε τα δαχτυλιδια λιγο πριν νυχτωσει ωστε να νυχτωσει και να μην προλαβει να τα δει
3. ριχνουμε σπορια και κουτσουλιες στην φωλια για να καθαρισει την φωλια απο αυτα με την ελπιδα να μην παρατηρησει τα δαχτυλιδια
4. βαζουμε 3 ψευτικα αυγουλακια και μπαινουν αναμεσα τα ποδαρακια τους!


Εσεις τι μεθοδο ακολουθειτε?

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπαρχουν και πλαστικα δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου. αυτο που ειναι στην φωτογραφια μαλλον ειναι πλαστικο κλειστου τυπου.
εγω πιστευω οτι αναλογα τα πουλια πρεπει να γινετε και το δαχτυλιδωμα και οι τροποι να μεινουν τα δαχτυλιδια στη θεση τους.

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη αυτο που μας καιει ειναι η καρδερινα.... τι διαδικασια θα ακολουθουσες εσυ στα καρδερινακια?

----------


## panos70

Εγω φιλε Δημητρη δεν εχω καρδερινακια αλλα για πρωτη φορα που δαχτυλιδωσα καναρινακια εβαλα απο 3 ψευτικα αυγουλακια στην καθε φωλια για να κρυβουν τα ποδαρακια τους ,μεχρι τωρα ολα ειναι καλα,εγω θα προτιμουσα χανζαπλαστ και αυγουλακι ,αυτο με τους σπορους -κουτσουλιες ,και οτι τα βαζουν το βραδυ δεν μου ακουγετε καλο

----------


## mitsman

Στα καναρια εγω περυσι που δαχτυλιδωσα περιπου 60 νεοσσους και δεν ειχα προβλημα κανενα δεν εκανα τιποτα.. μεσημεριατικο δαχτυλιδωνα χωρις αυγα χωρις τιποτα!
Οι καρδερινες ομως ειναι καρδερινες!!!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Οι καρδερινες οταν ειναι εκτροφης δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων!
Γιαυτο ειναι σημαντικο οι γονεις να ειναι και οι ιδιοι δαχτυλιδωμενοι!!!Ετσι θεωρουν το δαχτυλιδι φυσικο μερος του ποδιου τους....
Υπαρχουν ομως και δυστροπα πουλια που οτι και να κανεις δε γινεται τιποτα.Ειδικα οταν το χρωμα του δαχτυλιδιου ειναι οπως περυσι κατακοκκινο.Η καλυψη με χανσαπλαστ ειναι δοκιμη καλου κακου!
Το να ριχνεις σπορους μεσα στη φωλια καρδερινας δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο γιατι η καρδερινα εχει ΕΜΟΝΗ με την καθαριοτητα και το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην ταιζει τα μικρα και να καθαριζει....
Καλυψη λοιπον των δαχτυλιδιων κι ολα θα πανε καλα!!
Υπαρχει κι ενας τροπος για να μη μπορει να πεταξει η μανα τα μικρα απο τη φωλια, αλλα δε θελω να το δημοσιοποιησω γιατι μπορει να διαρρευσει και να γινει "κολπακι" στους κατεβασο-φωλιαδες.....Δεν υποννοω καποιον απο εσας, αλλα τα παντα διαρρεουν πολλες φορες. Αν με το καλο εχει καποιος νεοσσους-με αποδεικτικα στοιχεια (φωτο ισως)-κι εχει προβλημα τετοιο, υποσχομαι να δωσω πληροφοριες σε προσωπικο επιπεδο. Βεβαια, αν το πουλι φαει "κολλημα", δεν ξεμπερδευεις ευκολα και μπορει να σακατεψει τα ποδια των νεοσσων....Η γνωμη μου? Βαλτε ενα νουμερο παραπανω στα μικρα ωστε να γινει την 6η μερα το δαχτυλιδωμα, οταν και βαζουν τα ποδαρακια τους απο κατω και δε φαινονται!

----------


## PAIANAS

Όποιος ασχοληθεί με υπομονή και σε βάθος χρόνου με αυτά τα πουλιά, κάποια στιγμή θα φθάσει να έχει επιλέξει γονείς με σωστή συμπεριφορά ..
Αν οι γεννήτορες είναι σωστοί, έχουν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες και νοιώθουν ασφάλεια, μειώνονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό και τυχόν προβλήματα όπως το παραπάνω. 
Πιθανώς να μη γίνουν ποτέ σαν τα καναρίνια, αλλά μη μας πιάνει απελπισία και φόβος ότι όλα θα πάνε στραβά . 
Να ξέρετε ότι στα φόρουμς συχνά φθάνουν στατιστικά, κυρίως οι προβληματικές περιπτώσεις,οι οποίες συχνά δημιουργούν στρεβλή εικόνα και εντύπωση ότι η αναπαραγωγή είναι δύσβατο ''βουνό''..Τα καλά νέα πάντα ακούγονται η επηρεάζουν την ψυχολογία λιγότερο από τα αρνητικά.

----------


## adreas

Εγώ  όλα  τα  δακτυλίδια τα βάζω  με  τσιρότο το  οποίο   βάφω με ξυλομπογιά  νομίζω  τα λένε  δεν  είναι εδώ  τα  παιδιά μου  να  τα ρωτήσω, κάτι  μολύβια  είναι σε  διάφορα  χρώματα και  διαλέγω  ένα  σκούρο  καφέ και  ένα  μαύρο ανάλογα  το  χρώμα που  έχουν  τα μικρά  αλλά  και πάλι  αν  κάποιο δεν  θέλει  δεν  το  γυρίζεις ούτε  με  μανιβέλα.

----------


## mitsman

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης....
Πως ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι μπηξε σωστα το δαχτυλιδι με το χανζαπλαστ και οχι αναποδα!?

----------


## adreas

Για  μένα  προσωπικά  δεν υπάρχει  σωστή  και λάθος  θέση  Δημήτρη να  μπει  όπως  να είναι  και  ο κριτής  το  διαβάζει και  έτσι  και αλλιώς.  Κάποιες  φορές ο  μεγεθυντικός  φακός είναι  το  δεξί  χέρι  του κριτή  όταν  υπάρχει αμφιβολία.  Ακόμα  και το  πόδι  δεν με  ενδιαφέρει  συνηθίζω στο  δεξί  αλλά όταν  δυσκολευτώ  και το  κουράσω  αλλάζω πόδι.

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ σημαντικο αυτο που λες και για το ποδι,..... ηταν η επομενη μου ερωτηση... εγω απο γουστο δικο μου τα βαζω μονο δεξι ποδι!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Όπως γράφει κι ο Αντρέας, δεν παίζει ρόλο το πόδι η το πως θα μπει το δαχτυλίδι.
Πολλοί εκτροφείς εξάλλου βάζουν και στα δύο για διάφορους λόγους ....
Το συγκεκριμένο που φαίνεται στη φωτό του Δημήτρη, μάλλον είναι ελαστικό 

http://www.rings4wings.com/en/produc...z-elastic-ring

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το συγκεκριμένο που φαίνεται στη φωτό του Δημήτρη, μάλλον είναι ελαστικό 
> 
> http://www.rings4wings.com/en/produc...z-elastic-ring


Υπάρχει στο ελληνικό εμπόριο....ελαστικό δαχτυλιδι ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Υπάρχουν ..7 ευρώ η πενηντάδα .
*Δεν επιτρέπεται να γράψω διευθύνσεις ..είναι εύκολο να το βρεις .

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Gardelius

*Ευχαριστούμε!!!! Πολυ κατατοπιστικές εικόνες με λεπτομέρεια βημα - βήμα!!!!!!! *

----------


## manos74

> Εγώ  όλα  τα  δακτυλίδια τα βάζω  με  τσιρότο το  οποίο   βάφω με ξυλομπογιά  νομίζω  τα λένε  δεν  είναι εδώ  τα  παιδιά μου  να  τα ρωτήσω, κάτι  μολύβια  είναι σε  διάφορα  χρώματα και  διαλέγω  ένα  σκούρο  καφέ και  ένα  μαύρο ανάλογα  το  χρώμα που  έχουν  τα μικρά  αλλά  και πάλι  αν  κάποιο δεν  θέλει  δεν  το  γυρίζεις ούτε  με  μανιβέλα.


που το βρηκες το astor ρε αντρεα καποτε ειχα φαει ολο το ηρακλειο για να βρω του πατερα μου και δεν τα καταφερα, τελικα του πηρα bic (manolakis)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βρε καλός τον Μανολάκη !!!!!!!!!!!! Εδώ είσαι πουλάκι μου ???? Η καρδερινούλα σου σε χαιρετά και σου λέει ότι περνάει Φίνα !!!!!*  :Happy0064:

----------


## manos74

> *Βρε καλός τον Μανολάκη !!!!!!!!!!!! Εδώ είσαι πουλάκι μου ???? Η καρδερινούλα σου σε χαιρετά και σου λέει ότι περνάει Φίνα !!!!!*


εγαναχτησα αλλα σε βρηκα, η καρδερινουλα που ητανε (καρδερινουλης); εγω  φταιω που δεν την πειρα πισω, απο κακου ητανε να μην περνουσε φινα

----------


## mitsman

αφου το ξεφτιλισαμε το θεμα.... το πουλακι τι ηταν τελικα??? αρσενικο η θηλυκο?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η καρδερινούλα είναι θηλυκιά.* *Δημήτρη γιατί λες ότι ξεφτιλίστηκε το θέμα ?? Δεν καταλαβαίνω ειλικρινά !!!  Είχα πει του Μανώλη αν είναι σίγουρα θηλυκιά, γιατί μου είπαν αρκετοί ότι φέρνει για αρσενικό λόγο της μάσκας που περνάει ελάχιστα το μάτι !! Και εδώ αλλά και στο face !! *  ::

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι ουδεμια σχεση ο τιτλος του θεματος με αυτα που συζηταμε!!!!! βεβαια δεν ειναι ουτε το πρωτο θεμα ουτε το τελευταιο που η συζητηση ειναι εκτος θεματος!
Παντως η καρδερινα σου δειχνει αρσενικια....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δείχνει επειδή περνάει ελάχιστα η μάσκα το μάτι !! Μην σταθούμε όμως στην μάσκα βρε Δημήτρη !! Πολλές φορές δεν λέει την αλήθεια, που και εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω ίσως λόγο της απειρίας μου !! 

Εγώ την παρακολουθώ και σκαλίζει-παίζει μονίμως με νήμα και στήμονες από φυτά !! 


Εδώ έχει ελάχιστο βαμβάκι στο ράμφος

*




*Εδώ έχει πάρει νήμα....*




Εδώ θέλει κόψιμο στα νύχια !!  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη έχεις δίκιο για το off topic !! μετέφερε τα παραπάνω ποστ στο θέμα με την κλούβα !!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

μικρο το κακο!!!

----------


## Δημητρης10

Παιδια ολο το θεμα για να μην χανετε πουλια τσαμπα ειναι να δαχτυλιδωνετε τις καρδερινες με τα πουλια οταν ειναι ανεπτυγμενα τοσο ωστε να κουτσουλανε εκτος φωλιας...Το ιδιο ισχυει και σε αλλα ιθαγενη..Αυτα με τα λευκοπλαστ κτλ. αν ειναι να ''τσινισει'' ο γονιος με τα δαχτυλιδια ειτε με λευκοπλαστ ειτε χωρις το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι το ιδιο. Εχουνε πολυ καλη οραση για να τα ''κοροιδεψουμε'' ετσι ευκολα.Οταν καθαριζει λοιπον τις κουτσουλιες δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην τα δει και τοτε χαθηκαμε..Ενω αν κουτσουλανε εκτος φωλιας το πιθανοτερο για να μην πω σιγουρο ειναι να γλιτωσουνε καθως το θηλυκο απλα τα ταιζει και φευγει ή απλα δεν τα προσεχει αφου δεν ψαχουλευει τον πατο της φωλιας για καθαρισμα και ετσι κρυβονται απο το σωμα των πουλιων..

----------


## οδυσσέας

δωσε μαθηματα δαχτυλιδωματος σε ολα τα θεματα.....................  ***********

----------


## manos74

μετα φιλε δημητρη πρεπει να βαλουμε δαχτυλιδι για κοτσιφια και οχι 2,5

----------


## jk21

Μανο για κοτσυφια δεν ξερω ,αλλα σιγουρα μεγαλυτερο ... αυτα του ελεγα και εδω

*Kάλυψη δαχτυλιδιών με λαστιχάκι απο βαλβίδα ποδηλάτου (ποστ 11 και μετα )*

----------

